# PLC's ¿ Por que 24 voltios ?



## german orlando niño uribe (Oct 25, 2014)

Saludo a toda la comunidad.

Estoy realizando mi proyecto de grado sobre controladores industriales y para el informe debo relacionar todas las normas bajo las cuales va a operar mi controlador. Como en la industria las señales que se manejan son de 24 voltios yo supongo que eso debe estar normalizado en algún lado, pero buscando en Internet no he encontrado ninguna norma que indique que se deben usar 24 voltios DC. Mi pregunta es si los 24 voltios están estandarizados en algún documento o si solo se maneja ese valor como convención general. Si alguien conoce la norma en la cual esta definido ese valor, le agradecería me pueda ayudar.


----------



## chclau (Oct 26, 2014)

Una norma en tal sentido es IEC61132-2 que no especifica 24V, sino un rango de 11 a 30V para el estado alto.

http://www.beck-ipc.com/files/applicationnotes/an_sc1x3-io.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2014)

Supongo que 24V es suficiente tensión para mover cosas y suficientemente poca para que sea segura


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 26, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Supongo que 24V es suficiente tensión para mover cosas y suficientemente poca para que sea segura



Al igual que hacemos con los microcontroladores, siempre hay que desacoplar el controlador con la carga... no por ruidos, si no por que si se daña esa salida, no hay manera de repararla...
Hace muchos, muuuuchos años me pregunte lo mismo en 4to año y me supo responder esto mismo que te voy a comentar un ayudante de catedra, que luego con el tiempo en campo, le di toda la razon...
24Vcc es el standar de comunicacion 4-20ma y señales I-O. La idea es mantener una tension lejana a lo que es RS485/422 y las señales analogas 0-10Vcc (hoy practicamente obsoletas y o casi desaparecida tecnica analoga) para poder identificar pares....
Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 26, 2014)

Me imagino es por estar dentro de la norma, dar la mayor energía posible y ser fácilmente respaldable por baterías acido-plomo de autos, por ejemplo en la linea telefónica se usa -48V por ese motivo, no es un voltaje que te de descargas por operar los cables vivos y con 4 baterías apiladas le dan respaldo cuando ocurre una falla en el suministro eléctrico (lo del voltaje negativo es por protección catódica).


----------



## vjadan (Nov 16, 2014)

Y ¿qué problemas podría tener el usar una tensión inferior, por ejemplo 5v?
Es la tensión casí estandar de alimentación de muchos microcontroladores, incluso los PLC's a nivel interno trabajan con ella. En mi caso el control de muchos elementos está pasando por microcontroladores y, claro, todos funcionan a 5v, y las salidas estan aisladas mediante relés cuyos contactos son libres de potencial.


----------



## josemaX (Nov 16, 2014)

Posiblemente para evitar caídas de tensión a niveles que puedan ser insuficientes para activar los circuitos de entrada en el caso de cableados largos y al mismo tiempo trabajar con voltajes seguros. (Es una opinión personal, no digo que esté seguro de que sea esto).


----------



## vjadan (Nov 16, 2014)

Echando mano de la calculadora:

5v 10 mA (DC) con un cable de sección de 1 mm^2 y 200m de largo, la caida de tensión es de 70.886mV (1.42%) y el voltaje final es de 4.929 V

Bastante razonable ¿no?

Claro que a mayor longitud, mayor perdida. Pero claro, hasta el momento no se me ha dado el caso de tirar un cable a mas de 200 metros, como mucho, dando vueltas a lo loco, unos 60 metros. Y a las malas se puede aumentar el grosor del cable, lo cual reduce las perdidas.

En los PLC que hasta el momento he usado, todos han tenido salida de relé, a la cual he contectado cualquier cosa y si esa cosa era de potencia, relé intermedio o contactor, con lo cual la longitud del cable de salida no es muy importante. En el caso de las entradas, tampoco veo mucho el problema. 

NOTA: No defiendo los 5v, sólo quiero que alguien me diga si se me escapa algo, por lo que no usarlos.


----------



## chclau (Nov 16, 2014)

A mi juicio no es solo por caida de tension, en el ambiente industrial con motores arrancando y frenando, cargas inductivas de alta vorriente conmutando, etc. se te acoplan con suma facilidad ruidos con amplitud incluso del orden del voltio. En esas condiciones logica de 5V va frita.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2014)

Una señal de 10mA paseada 200m por un ambiente industrial... Lo que llega no se parecerá .mucho a lo que sale.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 16, 2014)

5V es poco, lo más seguro es filtrar y convertir/regular para tener un voltaje apropiado, además, menor voltaje requiere mayor corriente para la misma potencia y los relevadores en la salida no consumen 10mA, normalmente la idea no es solo conectar un PLC sino conectar toda la infraextructura a un riel de alimentación de 24V, eso incluye varios sensores, relevadores, actuadores (como válvulas electroneumáticas) entre otras cosas y todas consumiendo mucha energía, por eso un voltaje bajo no es muy buena idea, es mejor que el circuito se encarge de convertirlos al voltaje que requiera.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 17, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Una señal de 10mA paseada 200m por un ambiente industrial... Lo que llega no se parecerá .mucho a lo que sale.



en un ambinte de mucho ruido, se implementa cable apantallado ligado a tierra,de aleacion generosa que no nos de caida de tension y no nos de en la entrada del equipo una impedancia importante.
Cuando por distintos motivos se presentan anomalias,se refrezca esa informacion con equipos especiales (buffer).


----------



## Nepper (Dic 27, 2014)

Me comenta un colega que se hicieron experimentos en un tiempo, con seres vivos muy simulares a los homo sapiens sapiens, y 24Vcc es la mayor tensión que no afecta al cuerpo humano.
Sería la tensión más alta y segura que se podría usar.

Esto me lo contó un colega en el trabajo, no digo que se verdad, tendría que probar...
Se que con 48v de telefonía maldecís a gauss, a tesla, a edison y a cualquier santo que se te cruce...


----------



## saltamon23 (Dic 27, 2014)

Todo lo Standard tiene motivos claros y también implica una desicion humana .
Sé pudo haber decidido 28 v . . O 30 y seguro habría motivos y hoy se estaría discutiendo eso .

Yo conocí toda una línea de equipos de oficina que usaba tensiones bastante raras y el motivo era que el fabricante quería tener la exclusiva con los repuestos . Así de simple .

Si fabricar una máquina que usa 18 v cc o que usa 35 v ac o 65 v pues que estas atado al fabricante


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 27, 2014)

saltamon23 dijo:


> Todo lo Standard tiene motivos claros y también implica una desicion humana .
> Sé pudo haber decidido 28 v . . O 30 y seguro habría motivos y hoy se estaría discutiendo eso .
> 
> Yo conocí toda una línea de equipos de oficina que usaba tensiones bastante raras y el motivo era que el fabricante quería tener la exclusiva con los repuestos . Así de simple .
> ...



Eso siempre y cuando este dentro de las normas (no estandares) de IEEE; Osea, podes desarrollar buses de comunicacion, implementar señales con tensiones y o corrientes que quieras, pero nunca fuera del rango permitodo... Caso contrario no podrian entrar en varios paises (Ej USA)


----------

